# fan on comp



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

there are numerous fans on any given machine, which fan makes the noise? power supply? cpu? *other*?
any of them can and should be replaced if the bearings are going out. it will harm the machine by overheating whatever component is being cooled.

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Could be a loose screw, or a bearing going


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

this is not helping but anyway, they installed a brand new computer in work shop at work, from day one, I can hear the fan making vibration noise, I haven't tapped it for a long time now, been a year or so and no problems. I guess if it was my personal one at home, I'd take it apart to get a better look.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

loose screw? maybe, or it could be the flimmerstat chip on the mitterboard fried the flandular connection at the crapacitor...?

DM


----------



## Lilith785 (Mar 3, 2009)

Could be a loose screw but also check the loose wires, I had a wire that would rub the fan blades every now and again.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

Could be the case...which fan is it?



DangerMouse said:


> loose screw? maybe, or it could be the flimmerstat chip on the mitterboard fried the flandular connection at the crapacitor...?
> 
> DM


flimmerstat's can go pretty fast when overclocking. Ususally the voltage is increased at the tranducer's rectifier when the fsb is increased. This pushes high voltage into the crapacitor. This is upwards of 50 amps depending on your 12v psu rail. The flandular connection will melt and the crapacitor will leak.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

rgsgww said:


> flimmerstat's can go pretty fast when overclocking. Usually the voltage is increased at the tranducer's rectifier when the fsb is increased. This pushes high voltage into the crapacitor. This is upwards of 50 amps depending on your 12v psu rail. The flandular connection will melt and the crapacitor will leak.


absolutely correct! :whistling2:

DM


----------

